# Patterdale Terrier disappears for hours...help!



## spangey (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new here but came across this forum when I googled Patterdale behaviour problems.

Buster is coming up to 8 years old, I got him at 4 years as his family couldn't keep him any longer, though the reasons seemed hazy!

He's an amazing dog, great with people and other dogs (worst trait is aloofness), very good in the house and didn't take long to learn my house rules. When I got him, I was told he had almost never been offlead, so initially we had a few problems at the beginning with recall. However, we now have the 'I'll try it on look' but generally I now know his favourite places to disappear and his habits in certain areas (ie digging for mice for hours...at least I know where he is!) He still isn't a dog who walks by my side in fields, it's more go and every so often pop out of a bush, but generally catches up. I would love for my dog to actually want to walk with me but I doubt that will ever happen totally, so I'm happy with the going and coming as I don't think he's a dog who'd be happy to be kept always on the lead.

However...2 days ago he disappeared for four hours and eventually was found shaking by a tree close to where I'd been calling for most of those 4 hours (he'd gone back to where I'd last seen him). I do know he goes hunting and although he has decent if not perfect recall most of the time he does these disappearing acts every 6 months, it would be more if I didn't keep him on lead some of the time. 7 hours has been the longest yet...that was when I'd only had him 3 weeks and he found his own way home!

So really, any thoughts on how to break this cycle? He isn't interested in balls, toys, etc though he does love food-no food would bring him back if he's on a hot trail.

Finally, I may as well admit (er, ahem....), I'm a dog walker!!!! The last time he disappeared I had a Golden Retriever, English Bull Terrier, ColliexRottweiler and a lab, none of which went out of my sight for more than a moment...though after 3 hours the Retriever did try to lead me back to the car park!

All thoughts and comments much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Every 6 months ? is it possible there is a bitch on heat , which would explain why he is in a state when you do find him ? 
Is Buster neutered ?


----------



## spangey (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, he's neutered, I was told from being a puppy. To be honest, even if he's around my friend's bitch when on heat, other than a sniff, he shows no interest. No, it's definitely hunting missions. I don't think he is being 'naughty', I believe he gets a red haze come down and nothing but the hunt exists. Similarly, he goes through phases of digging (moles or mice) whilst on walks and I could leave him (and have) for an hour and he still needs dragging away on my return...or sometimes he catches me up, I assume that the scent in these cases wasn't so strong. At least I know where he is with the digging, the other 'safer' walks are by rivers...he hates water and even in warmer weather will only paddle in shallow water and bark excessively at swimming dogs.

When I say every six months...it would be more, but I now recognise some signals from him that he's thinking about it and if I call/shout/cajole before he's decided he generally comes back. Also, I put him on the lead in new areas where he appears excited and where he's been on previous solitary missions!

Yes, even when I collected him from the friend who picked him up from his rescuers, he was doing this strange race around, stop, shake, pace, nudge me but would not be calmed and even jumped on her dining room table 3 times, which I cannot tell you how respectful he is in the house, certainly does not jump on furniture! He has had this type of behaviour before and I put it down to excess energy/anxiety and have learnt to put him in his crate and close the door (never closed at any other time), be around and once he calms, let him out to sit with me for a cuddle, then he'll be fine.

The minimum walks is one hour fields and 20 min road daily...but this little is unusual, more often 2 or 3 hours daily. He's never left alone for more than 5 hours in one stretch and again, that is rare. He goes most places with me, so can't imagine why he'd have excess energy other than sometimes I think his shaking behaviour gets him what he wants-treat/attention/dinner/ even to go in the direction of the park rather than towards the shop that I want to buy milk...serious, he'll pull and shake! Though in such cases, he never does get what he wants these days, I don't allow it!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Buster sounds like a real fun little man ,  , They are an extremely active working dog and need to be busy a lot of the time , he could have been bred from strong working lines , so that if he scents something very interesting he will be away after it and take no notice of anything else ! , one thing that might be usefull when he is with you is to try clicker training with him ,as they listen as well as sight any prey , but of course thats not much help if he is 2 fields away .
I bred working JRT's for 20 yrs , and as we lived nearly in the middle of nowhere they would be off across the fields , some days they would come home stinking of fox and have to be hosed down , little blighters. 
Thats probably not been to much help to you but after all he is a high drive terrier and although you are giving him plenty of exercise they do tend to get them selves very fizzed up , i have a 9 yr old parsons terrier and a 3 yr old staffy x and the parsons is the most active of the 2 .
The shaking and quivering i have seen a lot with terriers it does seem to be a trait with them , when the jrt's were ratting there would be 2 working and another one quivering and barking with excitment (usually one of the males) 
Do let me know how he gets on and if you decide to try the clicker with him.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

spangey said:


> Yes, he's neutered, I was told from being a puppy. To be honest, even if he's around my friend's bitch when on heat, other than a sniff, he shows no interest. No, it's definitely hunting missions. I don't think he is being 'naughty', I believe he gets a red haze come down and nothing but the hunt exists. Similarly, he goes through phases of digging (moles or mice) whilst on walks and I could leave him (and have) for an hour and he still needs dragging away on my return...or sometimes he catches me up, I assume that the scent in these cases wasn't so strong. At least I know where he is with the digging, the other 'safer' walks are by rivers...he hates water and even in warmer weather will only paddle in shallow water and bark excessively at swimming dogs.
> 
> When I say every six months...it would be more, but I now recognise some signals from him that he's thinking about it and if I call/shout/cajole before he's decided he generally comes back. Also, I put him on the lead in new areas where he appears excited and where he's been on previous solitary missions!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a typical Patt to me. They are one of the gamest terriers known to walk this earth. Hard going and athletic. Training them should not be taken lightly. It is difficult and you have to be firm.

All Patterdales are bred from strong working lines so you won't come across a "lazier" version of the breed.

My Patterdale has excellent recall but only due to hard work and consistancy. If she see's a rabbit, rat, deer, muntjac, squirrel, badger or whatever she won't give chase because she knows I don't want her to. You have to make yourself very interesting to your Patterdale, when he starts to run off shout his name and walk the other way, or lie on the ground and make weird noises or throw your hands in the air making weird noises. You will look like an idiot, yes. But it is effective. Lots of reward when he comes back and fuss.

With the shaking, don't shut him in a crate and certainly don't cuddle him after. Ignore it completely. Walk out the room and shut the door if needs be. Don't say a word, don't look at him just ignore it. A friend of mines dog did something similar and this worked well.

Best of luck. PM me if you need more help.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i'd exercise him inside fences, OR on a long-line, OR coupled to another dog with reliable recall - period. 
every time he 'disappears' it is a self-rewarding event - Why should he come back? 
each rehearsal digs the rut of *take-off and hunt* deeper.


----------

